# S-off/s-on



## Technowizard66 (Oct 9, 2011)

Can any one explain what these actually do the purpose? And how does it affect our phones. Does it cause any problems with downloading roms?

sent from my HTC vivid


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Wrong section BTW.
S off allows you to flash custom recoveries and kernels. You cannot use custom Roms or root without s off.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

Not necessarily true. You can flash custom ROMs, but not true custom recoveries, kernels or radios. And even that isn't always the case, the Eris had multiple S-on bootloaders that allowed full control of the system.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

